# Side Shelds pros/cons?



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone run side shelds on both sides?


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone run a wing or wings at all?


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Plow's in the basement right now getting a set fabbed for it. 60" Arctic Cat blade, wings will be either 10" or 12", right now they're 12" but I may cut them down after I install. For this winter they will be fixed angle but next summer I'm hoping to make them both power in and out. No time.


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm talking about the fixed side sheld that keep snow from spilling over the end of the blade







.


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

*They work great!*

As always fit the plow to the application. But with plow wings you can control the snow a lot better. Cycle County makes some for their plows and you can put them on both sides or just one. I have a plow with it set only on the right side so i dont push snow over on the neighbors yard.


----------



## LostViking (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a Moose 60" County Plow on my Can Am, Ran the wing on the small end. Worked well to prevent spillage off to the side.


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I want to know if people are running one on each side, and how well does it discharge the snow when angled or does it just pile up.


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

I run one on mine. But only one side. I was afraid if I used one on both side that it would be more of a box.


----------

